# does vs. bucks



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

We have 2 FF Nubian does and 1 buck. The first one delivered 3-2 bucks and a doe, but we lost 1 buck. The second delivered 2 bucks. We had 4 out of 5 bucks. Are there usually that many more bucklings than doelings, or is it our buck? If we are going to continue at that rate we will have to deliver a lot of goats in order to get a few does.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Bucks cannot control how many girls/boys they produce. It is always a 50-50 ratio that is put out when they breed, but only a few become kids. Don't worry, it has been a buck year for many many people. Almost 20 to 1 in some areas.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

kimbuffet said:


> We have 2 FF Nubian does and 1 buck. The first one delivered 3-2 bucks and a doe, but we lost 1 buck. The second delivered 2 bucks. We had 4 out of 5 bucks. Are there usually that many more bucklings than doelings, or is it our buck? If we are going to continue at that rate we will have to deliver a lot of goats in order to get a few does.


Supposedly I've heard it's all the buck. I personally know in nature (non human influenced) really good years produce more male offspring, while bad years produce more females. I also have had girls only produce girls or boy offspring (cattle, chickens, cats, and goats as well). I brought it up with a zoology professor, he said sometimes the mother has eggs that only accept male or female sperm, depending.

Sorry about all the blue luck!


----------



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

Well at least we are not at the 20 to 1 ratio. My daughter is bummed because she has 1 grade doe and 1 registered and the registered had 2 bucks so she can not show the registered babies, but she will show the 1 non registered doeling and her dam in a dam and daughter class, plus show the 3 individually. I bet that is why I am only finding wethers and bucklings listed for sale.


----------



## stagestopboergoats (Dec 29, 2012)

*sex ratio*

My CA Boer goat ranch has had a near 50/50 ratio of does to buck kids this year.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

This year was a doe year for us. Blizzard gets to stay another year yet so we'll see how he does for us next year.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I had a buck year least year. No doelings last year this year I got 50/50. Two bucklings, two doelings out of three does. I hate singles.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kimbuffet said:


> Are there usually that many more bucklings than doelings, or is it our buck?


Sometimes the bucks win, and sometimes the doelings win. While the buck determines the sex, the does can nudge it in one way or the other to determine the final sex.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL...I was getting a kick out of this. Generally speaking, the doe determines number of offspring, the buck determines gender. However, some does do tend to have more of one or the other. I have a geneticist friend, she said some females have a PH that helps one gender over the other. I told her I was putting vinegar in the water of both my bucks and does this year...just trying out the "vinegar in the water promotes females" thing. She laughed and said it may work if you give the doe a "******" of vinegar just before breeding. lol. Well, I didn't do that, but, after 2 buck years in a row, this year I got 9 doelings, 7 bucklings. 

So, I'll take it! And, I'll try the vinegar thing again next season. Love my little girls!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Di said:


> LOL...I was getting a kick out of this. Generally speaking, the doe determines number of offspring, the buck determines gender. However, some does do tend to have more of one or the other. I have a geneticist friend, she said some females have a PH that helps one gender over the other. I told her I was putting vinegar in the water of both my bucks and does this year...just trying out the "vinegar in the water promotes females" thing. She laughed and said it may work if you give the doe a "******" of vinegar just before breeding. lol. Well, I didn't do that, but, after 2 buck years in a row, this year I got 9 doelings, 7 bucklings.
> 
> So, I'll take it! And, I'll try the vinegar thing again next season. Love my little girls!


This is exactly what my mom told me. (retired genetics field) I'm gonna try it too! Let's see how it works out.  Hopefully I won't kill all the little fish. She also told me to breed right before or as she comes into heat, so that when the male swimmies get to the egg, it isn't ready yet and they die, and the slower female swimmers have a chance. My mom used this with great success in people, and I'm a living testament to it! (sorry if TMI)


----------



## precious (May 18, 2013)

I have heard use Apple cider vinegar and white vinegar. Which one helps the digestion, files and possibly gender?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Apple Cider Vinegar. I think white vinegar works for flies though.


----------



## precious (May 18, 2013)

Maybe I should mix the two together. Will see what happens.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

In the long run it will work out to about 50/50. Small samplings mean nothing when compared to the big picture. There is little you can do to change the ratio.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I had an exact 50/50 ratio this year using two different bucks. 6 doelings, 6 bucklings. 

Agreed that while the buck determines the gender, the female can sway it as well. I have a registered LaMancha doe who I absolutely LOVE. I would love to keep a daughter from her.... If she ever had one. I have had her for two breedings, and I have gotten twin bucklings EVERY TIME. 
I have another doe who only ever gives me buck/doe twins, and another is quite prone to girls. (YES!!!  )


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> In the long run it will work out to about 50/50. Small samplings mean nothing when compared to the big picture. There is little you can do to change the ratio.


I know. It doesn't hurt to try though. My mom used things like this with like an 80% success rate so I thought I'd share...she wouldn't have suggested it if it didn't work.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Kim, you can still give the buck a chance next year. Our buck gave us triplet boys last year, and triplet does this year!! It kind of just is what it is.

Our ratio this year was 38% bucks, 62% does  Last 2 years have been buck years, so we lucked out this time around.

But hey, I might try the ACV for next year! It's worth a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow! That really stinks! Between my two does I got seven kids. My pygmy had quads (it was get fist time kidding ever!!!) two bucks two doelings. My older Boer doe Beverley had three, two bucklings and one doe. So a total of four boots and three girls. I kept two and had no problem selling the rest.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Some years I have more bucks, other years more does. I had several years in a row where I had all does. My Nubian buck sires 90% doe kids in 2012, but reversed that this year to 90% bucks. After 30 years, the numbers evened out to almost 50/50.

As was mentioned, breeding early in the standing heat will in theory roduce more girls because the X carrying sperm swim slowly but surely while the Y sperm swim fast and furious and either get there too soon or die of exhaustion before the egg is released.

Drinking vinegar doesn't change the acidity in the reproductive tract but giving the doe a quick ACV and water "infusion" will make the tract slightly acidic, which favors the acid loving X carrying sperm.

I have way too many does, so for me buck years are best. I have a never ending demand for buck kids, so they are easy to get rid of and I can ship them off right at weaning.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I heard a LOT of different things that can influence that... I think there is a LOT of factors that contribute to a kid's gender...
The doe's diet.
Time of breeding during estrus.
Acidity in the female's reproductive tract.
Distance the sperm are traveling.
Time of the year.
Moon phases.
And so much more...

I got lucky this year and had a 50/50 split.
6 kids total.
3 Bucklings, and 3 Doelings out of my 2 does.
Delilah had 2 bucks and a doe, and Chloe had 2 does and a buck.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I find it all so incredibly fascinating. So many different factors, like you said, but it's just amazing to me.


----------

